# Decoy set up



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Was wondering how everyone set up their deke's for Canada's?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't know how I'll set up until after scouting. I'll use natural cover if possible and put a landing zone upwind. After that, you do what you gotta do to try to draw the birds into the landing zone. That's where spreads can very in shapes.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I guess I am the same way too. I should have thought about my question a little bit before I posted. But, my question wasnt for a specific setting, it was more in General. Generally I LIKE to set up in a C or V formation with the dekes. But Chris, you are right, it also depends on many variables.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Early season I set them in rough groups of half a dozen. I watch the geese when scouting because they start to switch to "flock" mode sometimes in the early season and I adjust my decoys accordingly. I usually just try to mimic what the real geese are doing in a field as best as possible. You obviously have to create landing zones and position yourself according to the wind.


----------



## wigoosegirl (Mar 21, 2002)

I gotta go with Matt on this one. Family groups in a J or C with the dekes pointed into the wind.


----------

